# got a few things want to make something tasty and high in protein medium carbs



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

heres a list of things i have

15 eggs

caster sugar

baking flour

chicken breast

double cream

1 scoop of chocolate protein

10 scoops of strawberry progain

milk chocolate

vanilla essence

oats

cottage cheese

cheese

almond flour

help lol


----------

